#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dúvida PPPoE Mikrotik

## zguibarbosa

Boa noite, galera!

Os clientes autenticam por pppoe com um roteador doméstico. Local Address 10.0.0.1
Eu tenho uma rede no meu mikrotik 172.16.0.0/24 e preciso que os clientes acessem essa rede.
Fiz uma rota estática da rede pppoe para o gateway da rede 172.x, mas não funcionou.
Alguém pode me dar uma luz, sobre isso?

Agradeço à atenção de todos!

----------


## franciskv

O sentido dessa regra não é esse e sim a faixa primeiro e depois o Gateway que pode ser um ip em loopback do Mikrotik ou algo assim, mais já lhe adianto desde já que aqui. Só temos esse tipo de problemas

----------


## berghetti

esse roteador que você tem esse rede 172.16.0/24, é o mesmo roteador que faz a autenticação pppoe dos cliente?

pois se for o mesmo roteador, não é necessário fazer nada, a não ser que você tenha regras de firewall que estejam bloqueando esse comunicação.

----------


## zguibarbosa

Bom dia!

é o mikrotik RB1100 que tem o pppoe e a rede 172.16.0.0/24

----------

